# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ایا میتونم با معدل کم زیر ۳۰۰۰ هزار بیارم؟

## Reza.IQ

باسلام 
بچه ها من خیلی غمگینم ۳ هفته هست دارم برای کنکور میخونم( یعنی قصد کنکور نداشتم ولی همین طوری یدفعه زد به سرم برا کنکور بخونم و الان حدود ۳ هفته هست روزی حداقل ۱۳ ساعت خوندم) ولی من معدل کتبی خوبی ندارم راستش خجالت میکشم بگم چنده ولی شما فکر کن حدود ۱۰ چون پارسال یه کی از عزیزانم موقع امتحانات از دست دادم و همین باعث معدلم انقدر بد بشه پولدار هم نیستیم بتونم کلاس خصوصی یا سی دی های تستی بگیرم فقط به زور کتاباشو جور کردم منطقه سه هستم و رشته ریاضی فیزیک به نظرتون من با این شرایط میتونم به زیر ۳ هزار امیدوار باشم اگه نه که اصلا بیخیالش بشم.

----------


## Tzar

چون ریاضی هستی و منطقه 3میتونی برادر! 
همین 13ساعتت رو ادامه بده
عمومی پنجاه به بالا بزن 
اختصاصی ها 30 
رتبت زیر 3000میشه 
منم مثل توام ،منطقه 3 و ریاضی و معدل افتضاح ،بشین بخون موفق میشی شک ندارم.

----------


## Mr Sky

*3000 منطقه سه ریاضی میشه حدودا  30000کشوری.....میشه اگه تلاش کنی
.
.
.
ولی با این رتبه دانشگاه خوبی قبول نمیشی.بنظرم بمونی واسه سال بعد بهتره*

----------


## Reza.IQ

> چون ریاضی هستی و منطقه 3میتونی برادر! 
> همین 13ساعتت رو ادامه بده
> عمومی پنجاه به بالا بزن 
> اختصاصی ها 30 
> رتبت زیر 3000میشه 
> منم مثل توام ،منطقه 3 و ریاضی و معدل افتضاح ،بشین بخون موفق میشی شک ندارم.


داداش من عمومی ها رو بالای 50 میزنم ولی تخصصی  ها که دیگه نمیتونم انقدر بزنم خیلی سخته
یعنی اگه کمتر باشه نمیشه؟!!!

----------


## Reza.IQ

> *3000 منطقه سه ریاضی میشه حدودا  30000کشوری.....میشه اگه تلاش کنی
> .
> .
> .
> ولی با این رتبه دانشگاه خوبی قبول نمیشی.بنظرم بمونی واسه سال بعد بهتره*


دانشگاهش مهم نیست میخوام دانشگاه شهر خودمون برم

----------


## Tzar

> داداش من عمومی ها رو بالای 50 میزنم ولی تخصصی  ها که دیگه نمیتونم انقدر بزنم خیلی سخته
> یعنی اگه کمتر باشه نمیشه؟!!!


ببین هر چه قدر عمومی ها رو بیشتر بزنی به اختصاصی کمتری نیاز داری
اگه بالا شصت هفتاد بزنی عمومی ها رو بزنی با 20 اخصاصی میتونی راحت زیر 3K بیاری 
شیمی 2 رو بخون ، 5 فصله و کلا 33 درصده ، حداقل 20 که میزنی ؟  :Yahoo (50): 
ریاضی : مشتق /حد / و چند تا مبحث خوب که تست های قابل حل داشته باشه انتخاب کن 
فیزیک : پیش 2 رو بخون یعنی فصلای ( صوت ، الکترومغناطیس ، فیزیک اتمی و ساختار هسته ) 17 درصده ! + نور(آینه عدسی ) 9 درصد و فصلایی که باهاش راحتی .
===========
ببین 76 روز مونده ، 76 روز برای ، شیمی =20 ، ریاضی =20 ، فیزیک 20 کمه به نظرت ؟ 
عمومیت که عالیه پس یکم بیشتر رو اختصاصی هات وقت بزار 

هدفت چیه ؟ رشته و دانشگاهت رو بگو .
.
.
.
اصلا هم به فکر پشت کنکور موندن نباش ، فقط کسی که میخواد شریف بره باید پشت کنکور بمونه

----------


## sh-n

معدل کارتو سخت میکنه ولی ناامید نباش . (امیدوارم تاثیرش حذف شه یا حداقل مثبت ) کاری نیست که با تلاش نشد نداشته باشه ..

----------


## abraham

> باسلام 
> بچه ها من خیلی غمگینم ۳ هفته هست دارم برای کنکور میخونم( یعنی قصد کنکور نداشتم ولی همین طوری یدفعه زد به سرم برا کنکور بخونم و الان حدود ۳ هفته هست روزی حداقل ۱۳ ساعت خوندم) ولی من معدل کتبی خوبی ندارم راستش خجالت میکشم بگم چنده ولی شما فکر کن حدود ۱۰ چون پارسال یه کی از عزیزانم موقع امتحانات از دست دادم و همین باعث معدلم انقدر بد بشه پولدار هم نیستیم بتونم کلاس خصوصی یا سی دی های تستی بگیرم فقط به زور کتاباشو جور کردم منطقه سه هستم و رشته ریاضی فیزیک به نظرتون من با این شرایط میتونم به زیر ۳ هزار امیدوار باشم اگه نه که اصلا بیخیالش بشم.


شدن یا نشدنشو خودت تعیین میکنی داداش. من اگه به جای تو بودم حتما میشد

----------


## abraham

> باسلام 
> بچه ها من خیلی غمگینم ۳ هفته هست دارم برای کنکور میخونم( یعنی قصد کنکور نداشتم ولی همین طوری یدفعه زد به سرم برا کنکور بخونم و الان حدود ۳ هفته هست روزی حداقل ۱۳ ساعت خوندم) ولی من معدل کتبی خوبی ندارم راستش خجالت میکشم بگم چنده ولی شما فکر کن حدود ۱۰ چون پارسال یه کی از عزیزانم موقع امتحانات از دست دادم و همین باعث معدلم انقدر بد بشه پولدار هم نیستیم بتونم کلاس خصوصی یا سی دی های تستی بگیرم فقط به زور کتاباشو جور کردم منطقه سه هستم و رشته ریاضی فیزیک به نظرتون من با این شرایط میتونم به زیر ۳ هزار امیدوار باشم اگه نه که اصلا بیخیالش بشم.


اگه هم تاثیر معدلو حذف کردن به زیر 1000 امیدوار باش

----------


## Reza.IQ

> ببین هر چه قدر عمومی ها رو بیشتر بزنی به اختصاصی کمتری نیاز داری
> اگه بالا شصت هفتاد بزنی عمومی ها رو بزنی با 20 اخصاصی میتونی راحت زیر 3K بیاری 
> شیمی 2 رو بخون ، 5 فصله و کلا 33 درصده ، حداقل 20 که میزنی ؟ 
> ریاضی : مشتق /حد / و چند تا مبحث خوب که تست های قابل حل داشته باشه انتخاب کن 
> فیزیک : پیش 2 رو بخون یعنی فصلای ( صوت ، الکترومغناطیس ، فیزیک اتمی و ساختار هسته ) 17 درصده ! + نور(آینه عدسی ) 9 درصد و فصلایی که باهاش راحتی .
> ===========
> ببین 76 روز مونده ، 76 روز برای ، شیمی =20 ، ریاضی =20 ، فیزیک 20 کمه به نظرت ؟ 
> عمومیت که عالیه پس یکم بیشتر رو اختصاصی هات وقت بزار 
> 
> ...


ممنون بابت اطلاعاتت
راستش مهندسی شیمی خیلی دوس دارم اگه بشه 
دانشگاه خلیج فارس بوشهر

----------


## Tzar

> ممنون بابت اطلاعاتت
> راستش مهندسی شیمی خیلی دوس دارم اگه بشه 
> دانشگاه خلیج فارس بوشهر


دانشگاه بوشهر آخرین رتبه ای که برای مهندسی شیمی از منطقه 3 گرفته ، 4300 بوده 
بخون ایشالا موفق میشی

----------


## loveooooops

صد در صد میتونید 
کنکور از خارج از کتاب که سوال نمیده از خود کتابه نیازی به استاد و دی وی دی و اینجور چیزا نیست 
اگه یه برنامه ریزی خوب داشته باشی با توجه به اینکه منطقه سه هستی خیلی راحت میتونی زیر سه هزار بشی سه هفته ـس داری میخونی دو ماه دیگه هم مونده
در کل میشه سه ماه خوندنت روزی هم 13 ساعت میخونی و این واقعا عالیه 
اول بنظر من یه دور روی تمام کتابا و مبحثا بزن بعد از این یه دور دیگه شروع کن تست زدن مخصوصا تستای سالای قبل و خارج از کشور میتونی از نت هم دانلودشون کنی
20 روز آخر رو هم تست بزن هم جاهایی که ممکنه یادت رفته باشه و مشکل داریو مرور کن

----------


## asalshah

شمایی که تازه شروع کردی و عزمت رو جزم کردی موفق تری.........................

----------


## Dr.Naser

امیدوارم یه کمکی بهت بکنه :Yahoo (9):

----------


## raha..

اگ بخوای می تونی حتی بهتر از این هم بشی
حداقل با تماموجود تلاشت بکن...
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## mpaarshin

بينيد هيچ قانون نوشته شده اي وجود نداره كه شما با معدل پايين رتبه ي خوب نياري شما با معدل ده هم ميتوني رتبه زير ده بياري ولي بايد درصدات بالاي ٩٠ باشه يعني هميشه ميتوني جبرانش كني نمراتت رو ولي موضوع اينه كه كنكور كجا و نهايي كجا دو درصد بيشتر هم زدنم همش احتماله و معلوم نيست بشه شما درستو خوب بخون ترميم هم ميكردي خوب بود ولي اگر دنبالش نميري بايد جبران كني نمراتت رو

----------


## AmirAria

اومدیم و این هفته تاثیر ورداشته شد !!! اون وقت با این ساعت آوردن زیر 3000 سخت نیست دیگه ، الان باید یه چند برابری تلاش بکنی ، چون ریاضی هستی هم که بالا اومدن توش خیلی آسون تر از تجربیه .
درصد های مورد نیاز رو از سایت کانون وردار 
مباحث آسون و سوال خیز اختصاصی رو هم پیدا کن و روی اونا مسلط باش ، راحت میتونی  @ah.at

----------


## Reza.IQ

> امیدوارم یه کمکی بهت بکنه
> 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 53477


با این حساب پس من باید تخصصی ها رو 20 بزنم ولی واقعا کار سختی هست فکر کنم شیمی رو حدود30 بزنم ولی اون دوتای دیگه... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Reza.IQ

> اومدیم و این هفته تاثیر ورداشته شد !!! اون وقت با این ساعت آوردن زیر 3000 سخت نیست دیگه ، الان باید یه چند برابری تلاش بکنی ، چون ریاضی هستی هم که بالا اومدن توش خیلی آسون تر از تجربیه .
> درصد های مورد نیاز رو از سایت کانون وردار 
> مباحث آسون و سوال خیز اختصاصی رو هم پیدا کن و روی اونا مسلط باش ، راحت میتونی  @ah.at


*خدا از دهنت بشنوه! انشاالله بردارنش راحت شیم*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Reza.IQ


باسلام 
بچه ها من خیلی غمگینم ۳ هفته هست دارم برای کنکور میخونم( یعنی قصد کنکور نداشتم ولی همین طوری یدفعه زد به سرم برا کنکور بخونم و الان حدود ۳ هفته هست روزی حداقل ۱۳ ساعت خوندم) ولی من معدل کتبی خوبی ندارم راستش خجالت میکشم بگم چنده ولی شما فکر کن حدود ۱۰ چون پارسال یه کی از عزیزانم موقع امتحانات از دست دادم و همین باعث معدلم انقدر بد بشه پولدار هم نیستیم بتونم کلاس خصوصی یا سی دی های تستی بگیرم فقط به زور کتاباشو جور کردم منطقه سه هستم و رشته ریاضی فیزیک به نظرتون من با این شرایط میتونم به زیر ۳ هزار امیدوار باشم اگه نه که اصلا بیخیالش بشم.



سلام داداش ...
بیخیال معدل شو ....
کلااااا فکرشو از ذهنت بنداز بیرون ...

خب این عااااالیه ....
بهترین کار ممکن رو داری میکنی ....
هیییچ هم نگران نباش ....
اگه همین جوری پیش بری بهترین رتبه ممکن رو هم میاری ...
پس نگرانی به خودت راه نده ...

این سه تا تاپیک رو هم بخون شاید به دردت خوردن ...

برنامه سه ماهه کنکور سراسری

درصدهای مورد نیاز و ساده برای یه رتبه عالی تو سه ماه باقی مونده تا کنکور

یه توصیه دوستانه در مورد جمع بندی برای همه اقشار داوطلبان کنکور*

----------


## ZahraMehri

*هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست . 
بستگی به این داره که همینطوری ادامه بدید . 
حتی اگه تاثیر معدل برداشته نشه ... 
خیلی ها هستن که با معدل 19 - 20 تو کنکور نتیجه ی خوبی نمی گیرن ! پس رتبه ی خوب تو کنکور مشروط بر معدل بالا نیست !


*

----------


## hamed_habibi

الره میتونی شک نکن

----------


## Dr fatima97

معلومه که میتونین....

تلاشتون رو اداااااامه بدین .....

----------


## Reza.IQ

ممنون از همتون دیگه داشتم کم کم امیدم از دست می دادم :Yahoo (4): 
ولی راهنمایی ها و روحیه دادن های شما باعث شد دوبار انرژی بگیرم 
انشالله همتون موفق بشید :Yahoo (81): 
فقط یه چیز دیگه کسی میدونه چه طوری میشه سرعت مطالعه رو بالا برد؟
من احساس میکنم یکم کندم شاید به خاطر وسواس به خرج دادنم باشه 
من نسبت به این ساعت مطالعه ام باید بیشتر از اینا پیشرفت میکردم اما...

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Reza.IQ


ممنون از همتون دیگه داشتم کم کم امیدم از دست می دادم
ولی راهنمایی ها و روحیه دادن های شما باعث شد دوبار انرژی بگیرم 
انشالله همتون موفق بشید
فقط یه چیز دیگه کسی میدونه چه طوری میشه سرعت مطالعه رو بالا برد؟
من احساس میکنم یکم کندم شاید به خاطر وسواس به خرج دادنم باشه 
من نسبت به این ساعت مطالعه ام باید بیشتر از اینا پیشرفت میکردم اما...


سرعت خوندن با خوندن و به مرور زمان میره بالا.هیچ راه جادویی هم وجود نداره...مثل ورزش*

----------


## _7challenger6_

اوه دیگه خسته شدم از این تاپیکا. عزیز من اینا که میگن بخون میشی شعر میگن . اینا هم که میگن نمیتونی یا نمیشی هم شعر میگن . چون هیچ کدوم از مقدار هوشت .پایه تحصیلیت . ژنتیکت . محل مطالعت . منابعت و......تو آگاهی ندارن .هیچ کس خودتو بهتر از خودت نمیشناسه. بهترین تلاشت رو بکن شدن یا نشدنش با خدا.

----------


## Reza.IQ

با اینکه پایم ضعیفه ولی هوشم خوبه ولی اگه کله اینشتین رو من نصب بود خیلی خوب میشد دیگه 10 روزه رتبه زیر 3000 راحت میوردم :Yahoo (4):  
خدایا دمت گرم ولی کلا به من بدبخت شانس ندادی از هیچ لحاظ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دانش بنیان


اوه دیگه خسته شدم از این تاپیکا. عزیز من اینا که میگن بخون میشی شعر میگن . اینا هم که میگن نمیتونی یا نمیشی هم شعر میگن . چون هیچ کدوم از مقدار هوشت .پایه تحصیلیت . ژنتیکت . محل مطالعت . منابعت و......تو آگاهی ندارن .هیچ کس خودتو بهتر از خودت نمیشناسه. بهترین تلاشت رو بکن شدن یا نشدنش با خدا.


شدیدا موافقم*

----------


## hamed_habibi

طرفدار استاد شادمهر هم که هستی درسم بخون باهم بریم کنسرتش...داداداش میشه میشه میشه....رویایی دارم که غیر ممکن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Reza.IQ

> طرفدار استاد شادمهر هم که هستی درسم بخون باهم بریم کنسرتش...داداداش میشه میشه میشه....رویایی دارم که غیر ممکن ؟؟؟؟


اره بخدا خیلی دوسش دارم 
درسمونم میخونیم ولی فکر کنم به قول خودت جز غیر ممکن ها باشه...
ای کاش میذاشتن خودش برگرده... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## asalshah

> امیدوارم یه کمکی بهت بکنه
> 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 53477


میشه منطقه 2 تجربی هم بذاری ...؟ممنون میشم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

Sمجموع ریاضی و فیزیکت و درصداش بزن 120% + از عمومی هام عربی رو 70 بزن...روی درسایی که بچه ها رشتتون کم میزنن بیشتر وقت بزار

----------


## Reza.IQ

سلام 
بچه ها یکی بهم گفت با این معدلت اگه درصداتم اندازه ی 3000 بزنی میاردت رو 10000 
راست میگه؟ خیلی حالمو خراب کرد اخه ظلم تا چه حد!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr.Naser

> میشه منطقه 2 تجربی هم بذاری ...؟ممنون میشم

----------

